# Spinning- Antique spinning wheel



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Is it like this one?


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

That looks like Sleeping Beauty! She is lovely.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Sure does look lovely. I love the older wheels.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

That wheel has a lot of character to it. Very nice old wheel I like them a lot.


----------



## wool spinner (Mar 7, 2016)

Looks like one I have, I don't use it but it is nice to look at.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Similiar few weeks before a friend was giving away free but I am not allowed to bring any stuff , my family said use first what you got as I got few hobbies so everywhere things . I mentioned to someone in my neighbours she collected same day .


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Lovely, the old wheels have history and character..


----------

